# Really odd question.. where's X11?



## ikehack (Dec 3, 2008)

I know this might be a really stupid question but I'm running FreeBSD 7.0 and I installed Gnome with it and Gnome's running well no problems but I'm curious as to where X11 is? I know on Linux systems it would be in /etc/X11; that directory does exist on my machine but there's nothing in it.

I also found another X11 in /usr/X11RC. I'm sorry, I'm new to BSD and I don't want to be afraid of it  My main reason for having to search for X11 is because I'm running on an ATi Rage 128 card and I wanted to see my xorg.conf file to see what driver I'm using. Aside from the X11 location problem, can someone tell me if it's possible to have my ATi Rage 128 supported on FreeBSD? Because sometimes I notice that windows may be a little sluggish when moving around. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## adamk (Dec 3, 2008)

I would suggest looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what xorg.conf file Xorg is using (assuming it's using an xorg.conf file at all).  You can also see what driver Xorg is using in the log file.

If you're not sure what you are looking at, feel free to attach the file to a post here.

Adam


----------



## ikehack (Dec 3, 2008)

I see this on one line:


```
(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF rev 0, Mem @ 0xf0000000/26, 0xff8fc000/14, I/O @ 0xc800/8, BIOS @ 0xff8c0000/17
New driver is "ati"
```

and blow that there are a Device and Screen sections. THe first Device section says the driver is "ati", the second Device section says the driver is "fbdev", the third Device section says the driver is "vesa" and the final Device section says the driver is "vga". I don't know if it's going through all of those drivers or using the first one? 

Also where should I look to see where X.Org is located?


----------



## sverreh (Dec 3, 2008)

You can also try:


```
# locate xorg.conf
```

This should find all xorg.conf files on your system.


----------



## adamk (Dec 3, 2008)

Towards the very top of the log file it should say something like:

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Probably around line 16.

Towards the bottom of the log file should be lots of lines that start with:

(II) R128

or

(II) VESA

Most of the log file will start with something like that.  That will tell you what driver is definitively being used.

My guess is that you are using the r128 driver.  You may not have direct rendering working, though, and that *might* improve 2D performance some.

Adam


----------



## ale (Dec 3, 2008)

If you take a look at _man xorg.conf_, you'll find where and in which order xorg.conf is searched.
Anyway xorg, since 7 if I'm not wrong, is able to auto-configure itself.

If you want to take control of this aspect, you can start from the Handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html


----------



## ikehack (Dec 3, 2008)

sverreh said:
			
		

> You can also try:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



After doing that, I got this: 


```
FBSDBOX# locate xorg.conf
locate: database too small: /var/db/locate.database
```

===================================================================

_"Towards the very top of the log file it should say something like:

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"_

I didn't find that, but I found this:


```
(EE) Unable to locate/open config file
```

But as far as the driver, it does look like it's using the R128 driver.

=================================================================

But in reference to what ale said, I was already looking at that but I was too scared to run the *Xorg -config* command because I didn't want to screw anything and lose Gnome  I worked hard to get it and I didn't want to lose it


----------



## ale (Dec 3, 2008)

ikehack said:
			
		

> After doing that, I got this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Probably locate.updatedb has never run in your box.
Run it with 
	
	



```
/etc/periodic/weekly/310.locate
```



			
				ikehack said:
			
		

> _"Towards the very top of the log file it should say something like:
> 
> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"_
> 
> ...


As I've said, it detected your hw and used a on-the-fly basic configuration.




			
				ikehack said:
			
		

> But in reference to what ale said, I was already looking at that but I was too scared to run the *Xorg -config* command because I didn't want to screw anything and lose Gnome  I worked hard to get it and I didn't want to lose it


You don't have to be scared because it just write the same basic configuration it used on a file. Than you can tweak and test it. But you have to explicitly specify that cfg file, else it will run as before. When you are done, copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
Xorg configuration doesn't conflict with gnome configuration.


----------



## sverreh (Dec 3, 2008)

ikehack said:
			
		

> After doing that, I got this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



O.K., so the database has not been generated yet. Your system is newly installed? You could try to run the script to generate the database: /etc/periodic/weekly/310.locate .
You can also use find:


```
# find / -iname \*xorg.conf\*
```

Takes a while; be patient!
From the output of your logfile, it seems that there is no xorg.conf file in any of the places the system looks for it.

EDIT: I'm working too slowly, ale beat me by several minutes! It's getting late here in Norway. :OO


----------



## ikehack (Dec 3, 2008)

I did the Xorg -configure, tested it and moved it to /etc/X11.. new problem.. my mouse doesn't work  What's going on?

EDIT:

In the x0rg.conf file, this is what I have for the mouse:


```
Section "InputDevice"
   Identifier "Mouse0"
   Driver "mouse"
   Option "Protocol" "auto"
   Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection
```

EDIT 2: 

Sorry, I fixed it. I ran sysinstall and reconfigured my mouse. THanks for all the help you guys!


----------



## ale (Dec 4, 2008)

ikehack said:
			
		

> I did the Xorg -configure, tested it and moved it to /etc/X11.. new problem.. my mouse doesn't work  What's going on?


Sorry about the delay...



			
				ikehack said:
			
		

> EDIT 2:
> 
> Sorry, I fixed it. I ran sysinstall and reconfigured my mouse.


Nice, congratulation!


			
				ikehack said:
			
		

> THanks for all the help you guys!


You're welcome!

P.S.
A note about locate and periodic.
The script to update the db that I and sverreh suggested is by default run weekly by _periodic(8)_, which is started by _cron(8)_ at 4.15AM on Sat. (_man 5 crontab_, /etc/crontab, _man 8 periodic_).


----------



## ale (Dec 4, 2008)

sverreh said:
			
		

> EDIT: I'm working too slowly, ale beat me by several minutes! It's getting late here in Norway. :OO


So we are both GMT+1, my friend! :beergrin


----------



## adamk (Dec 4, 2008)

Out of curiousity, what is the output of 'glxinfo | grep -i renderer' ?

Adam


----------



## ikehack (Dec 4, 2008)

```
FBSDBOX# glxinfo | grep -i renderer
glxinfo: Command not found.
```



EDIT: 

Sorry for sending this thread in a different direction, but I was curious if I could install Compiz on here? I ran into some tutorials online for FreeBSD and they were written around NVidia cards. As I said earlier, I have an ATI Rage 128 card and as I've learned with Linux, it's near damn impossible to get Compiz/XGL/Beryl to run with ATI. Personally, I've always ran into problems with them while using ATI but when I used NVidia there was never a problem.. should I even attempt it with my current card?


----------



## sverreh (Dec 4, 2008)

ale said:
			
		

> So we are both GMT+1, my friend! :beergrin



Then my slowness must be caused by old age. (Or too little beer) :beergrin  Or both.


----------



## adamk (Dec 4, 2008)

ikehack said:
			
		

> ```
> FBSDBOX# glxinfo | grep -i renderer
> glxinfo: Command not found.
> ```
> ...



Sorry, but that card is too old.  compiz runs just fine on FreeBSD on all first through forth generation radeons.  It will even work on fifth generation radeons if you update various components from git.  But the rage 128 is one generation too old.

If you want to check if you have direct rendering working, the glxinfo command is available in the ports tree: graphics/mesa-demos

Adam


----------



## ikehack (Dec 4, 2008)

As for glxinfo, how do I get that? pkg_add or would I find it in /usr/ports (or what ever that directory is)


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 4, 2008)

cd /usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos (your ports tree should be upto date)
make install
rehash
glxinfo (if you are in X or gnome etc)


----------



## ikehack (Dec 4, 2008)

Here's the output of glxinfo:


```
FBSDBOX# glxinfo 
name of display: :0.0
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4c
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 
    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 
    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
client glx vendor string: SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig
OpenGL vendor string: VA Linux Systems, Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Rage 128 20051027 AGP 1x x86/MMX/SSE2
OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 7.0.1
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 
    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 
    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 
    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 
    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, 
    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 
    GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, 
    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 
    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 
    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 
    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 
    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos, 
    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 
    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 
    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
0x27 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x28 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x29 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
0x2a 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
0x2b 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2c 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2d 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
0x2e 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
0x2f 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x30 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x31 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
0x32 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
0x4c 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon
```

And *glxinfo -i | grep renderer*:


```
FBSDBOX# glxinfo -i | grep renderer
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4c
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
```


----------



## adamk (Dec 4, 2008)

Well the good news is that your 3D drivers are working.  You could actually try starting compiz, if you want..  It's available in ports under x11-wm/compiz-fusion.  Once installed, you'd start it with:

LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &

I am doubtful it will work, but I do sometimes hear from people on irc who managed to get compiz to work on a video card that I never thought it would work on 

Adam


----------



## ikehack (Dec 5, 2008)

Will making the attempt to do so screw up X11 / Gnome at all or can it simply be reverted?


----------



## Djn (Dec 5, 2008)

It's just temporary for that session.


----------



## castbsd (Dec 8, 2008)

hi ikehack .
I am use a ATI X1600 256MBDDR2 video memory Card.
May I use "ati" driver?


----------



## adamk (Dec 8, 2008)

castbsd, you can use the 'ati' driver, yes.

Adam


----------

